# Are greenies good for pitbull pups?



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

hey well someone reccomended to use greenies as a treat the the pitbull once a ay to keep the teeth clean and fresh breath... i was just wondering snce i read online som bad comments bout greenies are greenies good and safe for a 4 month old pitbull puppy? thanks


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

nemo loves mushed up green beans!

dogs wont digest them so you have to mash/blend them, but yes, green beans, carrots are good for them.

i dont know about the teeth cleaning, i give bones to chew on that help that. they also make ropes that smell like dental floss that work good too. ( along with chewable breathe ments )


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you shouldn't give Greenies to puppies under 6 months because they are teething and the tackiness of the Greenies can pull at the teeth. Also, make sure to get the right size for your dog, if you get them too large they can have problems digesting them. They should be a treat (once a day at most) not a chew toy. My dog likes them but they're too expensive, I just brush her teeth instead!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

you have to make them into mush, or the dog wont get any nutritinal value from them. the idea that it can pull out teeth just sounds silly.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

luoozer said:


> nemo loves mushed up green beans!
> 
> dogs wont digest them so you have to mash/blend them, but yes, green beans, carrots are good for them.
> 
> i dont know about the teeth cleaning, i give bones to chew on that help that. they also make ropes that smell like dental floss that work good too. ( along with chewable breathe ments )


Not positive but I do not the the OP is asking about green beans. There is a treat you can buy called Greenies. It is supposed to help clean teeth and freshen breath. Here is a link. Greenies.com - Welcome


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I started giving my dog greenies at 4 months, they make his breath smell great but give him gas... So you're kind of in a catch 22 there.

Personally I wasn't a fan of them.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

if thats the case i have no experience with them at all. some others might chime in though.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol u get great breath and not so great doggie farts


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i did give them to Peanut when he was a little puppy but have since stopped using them because i found out they are made now by Nutro. Nutro was what Peanut was on as a puppy and it was making him very sick. After investigating a little into Nutro I found out they were not truthful about a recall they were experiencing at the time my boy was vomiting after he would eat, every time. 
That said I discontinued giving the greenies and manually brush Peanut's teeth every day or every other day depending on how busy the day has been


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have given them to Maddie every now and then, seeing that they dont last to long, i dont think they were worth the cost. you can get bully sticks for just alittle more.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bully sticks are even a little better too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GREENIES kill dogs! They are not suitable for APBT's or any other breed. Some dogs do fine with eating them but many dogs have got blockages and have had to have surgery or they have died. They will break off a piece and eat it whole and that is when the trouble starts. Most APBT or bully breeds are aggressive chewers and need proper toys so they do not get hurt. Non edible nylabones and kongs are just about the only thing I give any of the dogs in my kennel now. 

I have seen first hand the problems with my clients dogs and greenies and no treat is worth a 1200 surgery or my dogs life. JMO


----------

